# Mystery aquarium plant



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello all,
This is my first post here, after being brought here by numerous google searches following the recent setup of a 100g planted tank.

Quick question to the knowledgeable: 

What is this?

I bought it in a chinese aquarium shop, the owner called it "little red leaf". I suspect it may be a ludwigia, but it bears resemblance to what is referred to as an african scarlett hygro. The latter would be bad news, I kind of hope it's a ludwigia.


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

it looks to me as a Cylindric Fruited Ludwigia (Ludwigia glandulosa). You still might want to cross check with others.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe ALTERNANTHERA sp?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is indeed _Ludwigia glandulosa_.

A really easy way to tell it from _Alternanthera reineckii_ is that _L. glandulosa_ has alternate leaves, meaning that there is only one leaf per node. _A. reineckii_ has opposite leaves (two per node).


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Aha! So it's the alternate leaves that determines it. I was leaning towards L. glandulosa due to the fact that lower leaves are more reddish while the new foliage is almost green. Alternanthera appears to be the reverse in most pictures I've seen.
Still, look like a difficult plant to grow. It indeed lost several leaves after the transplant a week ago (you can see the scars in the photo  ), but appears to be making a recovery. We'll see how it goes with the new CO2 injection I just set up today: a DIY job with a 2 liter bottle, yeast, and sugar water. I'm also a home brewer so nice to know I can multi-task my yeast.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably greenish because it's adapting/not getting enough light or iron, etc. See here for care notes:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=56&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

And welcome to APC!


----------

